# Gluing Styrene



## HRFWCI (Jul 5, 2008)

I am using .020 styrene to mount my backdrop. It has pebble finish on the backside, smooth on front. I have cut four inch wide pieces of same for the spline. My questions are: would I be best using the pebble to pebble or pebble to smooth and what is the best glue?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Sticky Situation*

Styrene is just model airplane plastic. Testor's will work. You would think they would have a better product. It still carries the ventillation warning. 

Just rough the edges with sand paper. This will help the glue.
We had this question before ( alfalfa posted it) no one came up with a better solution.


----------

